# The Banner?



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Surely the owner of fishforums.com (emphasis on the fish) would know that a gold fish doesn't belong with clown fish, yellow tangs, and the such?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I think it is to emphasize that the forum here covers all types of fish and water, not specializing just in saltwater, and I think saltwater fish are used in the banner because they are more colorful and are better "eye candy".


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Technically it could for a little bit actually


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Haha, ya, for a little bit. Congrats on admin, seems you and TOS have made admin very recently, or am I stupid?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you really want an answer for that.....lol


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah the banner has always annoyed me actually


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Technically it could for a little bit actually


Technically a fish can live out of water for a little bit.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

*creates waterless salt tank for his prize fish*


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Shut up, no one likes naked wookies.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I would think that another wookie would...


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Touche....


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

There actually are no freshwater tropical fish in the banner at all. Its just goldfish, saltwater fish, corals, and freshwater plants. I do think its a little counter productive to call ourselves "knowledgeable" and be represented by that banner. If someone is unsure what we talk about on the forum all they have to do is skim the topics for like 4 secs. We only have like 8 people on here that talk about salt tanks anyways and thats what most of the fish on the top are! lol


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is that a cichlid below the tang on the right?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, it's an Anthias.

Guys, it's just a banner, sheesh.
However, you'll be happy to know that the entire site is going to get a new skin eventually, and that should also translate into a new banner.

Hmmmm.... maybe a design-a-new-banner contest would be in order?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

and i have a great prize for the winner of that contest..


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

What would this great prize be?! I could have one made in a week. Any fish you want on there. Just give me the size of what it would need to be. *exact XY by ZW*


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this will probably not appeal to most folks here ; but certainly a few..
but......at the least an early edition of the book "EXOTIC AQUARIUM FISHES" by William Thornton Innes..possibly a 6th edition (mid-late 1940's)...
or maybe even a first edition...1935....i have a small collection of these books..the single greatest book ever written for the hobby..

and maybe even some plecocaine..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lemons said:


> Haha, ya, for a little bit. Congrats on admin, seems you and TOS have made admin very recently, or am I stupid?




Thanks 

Compared to a wookie, your're brilliant, as long as ur not left in the wild, or in another solar system, or on a alien planet, then sure!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Osiris said:


> a alien planet


How could there possibly be an "alien" planet? If you go to the other planet you are the alien, not the other way around.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

> How could there possibly be an "alien" planet? If you go to the other planet you are the alien, not the other way around.


Actually "alien" means unfamiliar so there can be an alien planet because it would just mean going to a planet that is unfamiliar to you.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

lemons said:


> Surely the owner of fishforums.com (emphasis on the fish) would know that a gold fish doesn't belong with clown fish, yellow tangs, and the such?


I know that. Its just a header and like Albino_101 said, it shows we cover all fish :fish:


----------



## whitewer (Jan 26, 2010)

Well as a good friend I work with referred me to the site, the same one offering the book. I believe it would be in my best interest to try and make an interesting banner for the site, something that would show off a little of everything and be interesting. Going to start working on that tomorrow actually.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

uhm... I never said that there was a contest; I only suggested that we could maybe use one for picking a new banner.
For the record, there is NOT a new banner contest at this time.
Still, it would be cool if some people made some and saved them for the day there is one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Well with certain firefox plugins you can change the banner locally so every time you come here you see a banner of your choice.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, I am getting a new skin soon. I forked over the cash to get one made and its in the works.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait to see it Shaggy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

You should just code a new CSS yourself? Even if you don't know how it is pretty easy.


----------

